# Whats your colour theme? Struggling to find bridesmaid dresses :(



## babytots

Ok so we have 5 months to plan our wedding. Our colour theme is black and pink (not sure whether to go for baby pink or hot pink yet). Anyways I have 4 bridesmaids and 2 flowegirls dresses to find and we are on a tight budget.

But I can't find any dresses I like at a reasonable price. I'm wanting either pink dress with black sash/black dress with pink sash can anyone help?

Be intrested to see what your colour scheme is and how you did finding the right dresses for your bridesmaids as I am totally clueless! x

P.s Tried ebay theres nothing really on there to my tastes and seems the only place that does are shops based in China!


----------



## dizzyspells

We are having Black & Ivory.

Could you possibly get Black dresses then get some Pink sashes made or buy them?That would look really nice.My dresses were from Debenhams but if you look on Ebay people sell a lotr of debenhams dresses etc worn but usually only once and you can get them for around 30-40 each.xx


----------



## buttonnose82

ours is aubergine & ivory

I had real trouble finding a dress for my sister in the colour & style I wanted (i wanted aubergine but I wanted a 60's ish style dress! So I found a style dress i liked (in a catalogue) but they only did it in black and was £50, so I took the pic to the woman making my wedding dress, I picked the fabric in the exact colour I wanted, they ordered the fabric and have made the dress! and the best bit ..... it cost us £70, not bad at all considering it is made to fit her perfectly and is the exact style & colour I wanted!

So maybe a option for you, if you know what you want, take it to somewhere that can make dresses and get them to do it for you :)


----------



## binxyboo

I had a black and ivory theme.
I went to BHS and got their pick and mix range.
We bought a long black skirt, a plain ivory 'bridal' bodice and a black sash.
You could always substitute the ivory for pink.
https://www.whitakernet.com/pictures/getpic.jpg?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=d9358df7
https://www.whitakernet.com/pictures/getpic.jpg?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=c8fca0fb


----------



## katieandbump

Ours is cadburys purple and white and i'm having similar thing i think i'm too fussy i'm not keen on the long formal ball gown ones want light floaty pretty ones like cocktails dresses or karen millen type fitted smart dresses.


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies its s difficult to find the right dresses isn't it. I have found my dress and know what style I want I think its acase of taking my bridesmaids out dress hunting in our local shops and as someone mentioned see if we can find a dressmaker to make them.

I did find some evening dresses on ebay last night that would look nice and can buy a pink corsage to fit in with the colour scheme if all else fails lol. x


----------



## Sovereign

Our colour scheme is baby blue and silver. I was lucky cos the shop where I bought my dress had b'maids dresses in the exact colour baby blue I wanted. x


----------



## Kimboowee

We're having cadbury purple and grey/silver and then a bit of hot pink added in at the reception to break it up. I was quite lucky that Debenhams did dresses in our colour.

Hope you find dresses soon, its a right headache!


----------



## Vici

We're having teal :D There are some gorgeous hot pink dresses in BHS - £40 each x


----------



## pinkmummy

Ours is Ivory and Burgandy.

If you go for pink ASDA have a lovely hot pink bridesmaid dress for £30 which is a complete bargain!! :thumbup: You could incorperate the black by using accessories, such as things in the hair a wrap and clutch bags 

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...axi-bridesmaid-dress/GEM40487,default,pd.html

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I brought my Pink dresses from monsoon at a designer outlet.... for.... £28.50!! Is there one near you... cheshire oaks or something similar.... also Karen Millen has got loads of lovely dresses too

Hope you find something soon!


----------

